# شرح مثال لمشروع بريمافيرا كامل بحسباتة و التجهيزلة ( الجزء الأول )



## محمود حازم عياد (31 يناير 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء اليكم مثال لبرنامج بريمافيرا كامل و خطوات عملة ولجزء الأول هو عبارة عن :-
1- وصف المشروع 
2- كميات المشرع
3- طريقة عمل ال dictionaries للمشروع 
وسأقوم فى الأجزاء القادمة أستكمالكل المشروع بما فى ذلك عمل التقارير سواء cost ، resource
أو أى تقارير أخرى مع عمل update وعمل مقارنة مع target 

أرجو أفادتى برأيكم فى أسلوب الشرح وهل هو كافى أم لا و الرابط هوأرجو التحميل بسرعة

أخوكم 
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=LMJ73zHHe محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Amin Sorour (1 فبراير 2007)

اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك و ننتظر المزيد قريبا....


----------



## النائف (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي محمود على شرحك الوافي وفي انتظار القادم 
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## hhaay (1 فبراير 2007)

السيد المهندس / محمود حازم عياد
تصفحت باكورة إنتاجك (الدرس الأول) وهو جهد كبير وشرح رائع ومبسط ووافى جدا. وأرجو أن تستمر فى تقديم باقى الدروس لنستفيد منها جميعاً وجازاك الله خيراً.
د.م/هشام البكرى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 فبراير 2007)

اخونا الفاضل محمود حازم

حقيقة

مجهود كبير

وشرح وافٍ

ونفع للناس بخير وفير


اسأل الله ان يجعله في موازين اعمالك

فكل خير ننشره
ندفع به افراد امتنا الى الامام
هو مساهمة حقة
في نهضة الامة الحبيبة

سلمت يداك


----------



## Mr. Data (1 فبراير 2007)

مجهود أكثر من رائع

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Haythem (1 فبراير 2007)

اكثر من رائع ، بارك الله فيك، وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a.m (1 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور اخونا الغالي*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الحبيب محمود حازم
بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب 
في الحقيقة حاولت انزال الملف لكن الموقع مغلق , و لكن سأحاول مرة اخرى ان شاء الله 
اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعله في موازين اعمالك 
واحمد الله الذي اعانك على ان تفي بوعدك لنا جميع انه لا يضيع اجر المحسنين 
وبعد الاطلالع اخي الحبيب سأعطيك رأيي ان شاء الله
والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله​*


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 فبراير 2007)

سجلت اعجابي 

بالمشاركة رقم 56
في الموضوع التالي 
عن اسهامك اخي الفاضل محمود حازم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=333942#post333942

ولا استطيع ان اوفيك قدرك

فان قدرك تلاقيه يوم القيامة بكل خير 
عند الله تعالى
الذي تنفع الاخرين من اجله

اشكرك


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم من فترة الى فترة يبهرنا احد الاعضاء بعمل قيم ومنسق تنسيقا جميلا، من فترة الى اخرى تنهال علينا المكرمات من الاعضاء وييسر لنا الله جل وعلى معرفة اشخاص شغفهم نقل المعرفة والمعلومة والخبرة.
اخواني هذا مثال حي على العمل القيم والمفيد ... نفع الله بكاتبه ومؤلفة الاخ الكريم محمود حازم عياد وأثابه الخير الكثير في الدنيا والاخرة.

مشكور اخي الكريم وفي انتظار الاجزاء اللاحقة بفارغ الصبر ... للمعلومية الشرح ممتاز وسيتبين اكثر حين التطبيق ولكن للاسف ليس لدي شخصيا معرفة كافية عن البرنامج وليس لدي في الوقت الحالي وقت كافي لتجربته ولكن اتمنى من الاعضاء ان يجربوا الخطوات وان يتعاونوا في الارتقاء بهذا المثال المرجع.


----------



## a.m (2 فبراير 2007)

*الى الامام اخي الحبيب*

*{بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ}

اخي الكريم ( محمود حازم )
بارك الله فيك اخي 
عمل رائع و مجهود جبار

و شرح ممتاز 
و الى الامام دوما اخي الحبيب 

سنتابعك اولا بأول ان شاء الله 

و في انتظار الدرس الثاني ​*


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (4 فبراير 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*

نشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الطيب 
ونتمنى اكمال المثال 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## medhat1973 (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى محمود وجعل كل ما تقدم فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## جمال الاثوري (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على جهودكم
وارجوا ان دفيدوني في مشروع الدخرج في هندسة الالكترونيات


----------



## wegdee07 (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك عزيزي


----------



## eng_soso (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك جزيلا ونتمنى إكمال المثال


----------



## adil (9 فبراير 2007)

شكر لك علي المشروع وانا لسه واخد بالي واسف علي ازعاجك


----------



## tbuly (9 فبراير 2007)

أخى الكريم محمود حازم لك كثير الشكر على مجهودك الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khaled_omar (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك الكريم


----------



## جمال الاثوري (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ومنتظرين منك الكثير


----------



## غريم الريم (13 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## alizuhair (14 فبراير 2007)

where is the subject


----------



## أبو الطل (14 فبراير 2007)

Error Returned
mySQL error: Incorrect key file for table 'ns_tmplog'; try to repair it
mySQL error code: 1034
Date: Wednesday 14th of February 2007 11:44:43 AM
Http Referer: /up/index.php?f=LMJ73zHHe
IP: 212.24.224.18
هذه هي الرسالة التي ظهرت عند الضغط على الرابط
أخي العزيز حازم ارجو إفادتي بكيفية التحميل وشكرا


----------



## الفجر الباسم (14 فبراير 2007)

انا مش عارف اقتحه مش عارف ايه المشكلة
بيقولي it is not exist


----------



## رياض رياض (16 فبراير 2007)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

حاولت مرارا وتكرارا :79: ولكن الرابط لايعمل ،نرجو المساعدة :81: 
وشكرا على مجهدك


----------



## أبو الطل (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
لماذا لا يكون هناك رد شافي على هذه المشكله حتى نتمكن من الاستفاده من هذا الموضوع
نرجو الإفاده وشكرا للجميع


----------



## الكراديسى (17 فبراير 2007)

لم استطع تنزيل الملفات وارجو مساعدتكم لانى كنت انتظر هذه الملفاتت بفارغ الصبر 
komno434***********


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (17 فبراير 2007)

أخي الكريم حاولت الدخول الى الرابط و لكنه لم يعمل أرجو المساعدة 

و جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الكراديسى (17 فبراير 2007)

[لم استطع تنزيل الملفات وارجو مساعدتكم لانى كنت انتظر هذه الملفاتت بفارغ الصبر


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 فبراير 2007)

أخوانى لرابع مرة أقوم بتحميل الجزئين الأول و الثانى حسب طلبكم رغم أن هذا الموقع أشتكى منة بعض الزملاء ولكنة أثبت نجاحة عن الموقع السابق الذى حملت علية الجزئين قبل ذلك أرجو سرعة النقل مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق 
و الرابط هو SECOND الثانى.xls.zip of size 705.932 KB 
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/4391d8/*

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ibrahim albitar (20 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## الفجر الباسم (20 فبراير 2007)

الرابط الجديد للجزء الثاني 
اين الجزء الاول
نرجو نقله على الرابط الجديد كما فعلت مع الجزء الثاني
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 فبراير 2007)

أخى الفجر الباسم الملف يحوى الجزء الأول والثانى رجاء تصفح الsheets المرسلة حسب الترتيب الذى يظهر فى برنامج excel ( أسفل الصفحة ) ستجد أننى أرفقت الجزئيين سويا" وسأستمر على ذلك أى فى كل جزء جديد سأرفق السابق معة لمن فاتتة المتابعة واللة الموفق وأنتظروا منى الجزء الثالث وأعتذر عن التأخير فية حيث أننى أقوم بعمل مسح شامل للبنود و معدلاتها و أسعارها ليكون بحق مرجع لكل زميل وعندى أيضا" مفاجئة سارة لأخوانى فى الملتقى وهى أننى سأشترك فى دورة تعليم و تطبيق بريمافيرا 5 للمستوى العادى و المتقدم ( دبلومة ) وسأقوم بطرح ما أتلاقاة فى الدورة لملتقى المهندسين 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الفجر الباسم (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اسف على الازعاج
لم انتبه لذلك


----------



## Hercules2007 (2 مارس 2007)

أخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير لكن موقع فايل فاكتوري محجوب عندي هل هناك امكانية وضع الفايل عله غير مواقع زي الرابيدشير , ولو فيها تعب لحضرتكم لكني بحاجة للفايل 

ولو فيها تعب عليك هذا *****ي , ارجو ارساله لل***** مباشره 
omarfaris2004***********
وانشاء الله التوفيق لك في مستقبلك

عمر فارس


----------



## Mu7ammad (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ...

تم رفع الملفات مرة اخرى فى ملف واحد (الجزء الاول والجزء الثانى) ...

وللعلم الجزء الثانى به الجزء الاول ... ولكن هذا للافائدة

وفى انتظار استكمال الشرح اخى الكريم ...

والله ولى التوفيق ...


----------



## Hercules2007 (2 مارس 2007)

شكراً مشرفنا المحترم على الرد السريع 

وننتظر الجزء الثالث بفارغ الصبر مع الشكر الجزيل

عمر فارس


----------



## محمود نظمى (4 مارس 2007)

فى انتظار شرح الجزء الثالث ونتمنى شرح كيفية عمل التقارير المختلفة وكذلك المستخلصات عن طريق البريمافيرا


----------



## محمود نظمى (4 مارس 2007)

فى انتظار شرح الجزء الثالث ونتمنى شرح كيفية عمل التقارير المختلفة وكذلك المستخلصات عن طريق البريمافيرا


----------



## Migrant_15 (4 مارس 2007)

Thank you<<<<<<


----------



## Migrant_15 (4 مارس 2007)

>>>>><<<<<<


----------



## engmohamad (5 مارس 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ناجي وبس (5 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sinan.saad (13 مارس 2007)

بوركت وجزيت خير الجزاء على ه\ا العمل الرائع
اتمنى من الله ان ينير دربك بالايمان وان تعم الفائدة من علمك على امة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 مارس 2007)

اعزائى و اخوانى فى ملتقى المهندسين اود أن أستشيركم فى موضوع الجزء الثالث لأن ديننا الحنيف يؤيد مسألة التحاور و الشورى والنقاط هى :-
1- أننى أقوم حاليا" بتجهيز ملف الأسعار وتحليل البنود فهل أقوم بطرح ماأنتهيت منة حتى الآن فى الملتقى ونقوم بعدها بشرح البريمافيرا على أن أكمل الملف تباعا" وطرحة مرة أخرى على الملتقى والسبب لورود هذة الفكرة على خاطرى هى كثرة الطلب على أستكمال الشرح 
2- الحل الثانى هو الأنتظار لحين أنهاء الملف بالكامل و طرحة فى الملتقى ثم بعد ذلك نستكمل شرح البرنامج
3- الحل الثالث هو أستكمال للحل الأول ولكننى أريد من كل زميل أن يساعدنى فى أستكمال هذا الملف حسب تخصصة سواء مدنى أو معمارى أو كهرباء أو تكييف ونقوم جميعا" بعمل ملف يعتبر موسوعة هندسية لانظير لها أيضا" مع أستكمال شرح البريمافيرا للمشروع النموذج
أرجو من السادة الزملاء الأفادة بالرأى مع الوضع فى الأعتيار بأننى أجهز لكم مفاجئة قوية
وهى شرح كامل أيضا" لأستخدامات البريمافيرا 5 حيث أننى أتلقى حاليا" دورة تدريبية على هذا البرنامج و أنهيت المستوى الأول بنجاح و سأبدء المستوى المتقدم قريبا" أن شاء اللة وبدأت بالفعل تجهيز ملفات شرح البرنامج
أخوكم / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود نظمى (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود نظمى (13 مارس 2007)

عزيزى الفاضل محمود حازم

أرى من وجهة نظرى المتواضعه أن تستمر معنا فى العطاء واستكمال شرح البريمافيرا ريثما يتاح لك تجهيز المفاجأة التى وعدتنا بها يمكن أيضا أن تشرح لنا اذا تفضلت أشكال التقارير وكيفية عمل Update للمشروع وكذلك كيفية عمل مستخلصات المقاولين كما ذكرت سابقا من خلال برنامج البريمافيرا وطبعا الأمر فى النهاية متروك للشورى ورأى أخوتى المهندسين الأجلاء والذين لا يقلون عنى حرصا ولهفة بل ورغبة أكيده فى التعلم وخصوصا على يد خبير مثلك جزاك الله خيرا ورفع بك مستوى المهندسين العرب فى هذه المهنة الشريفة وفى انتظار أراء باقى الزملاء وبالنهاية ليس لى غير أن أدعو لك بالتوفيق وأن يجزيك الله خير الجزاء عن هذه المعلومات التى تغذينا بها والى الأمام دائما يا عزيزى وأسالك ألا تتعجل فى موضوع الأسعار حتى تشعر أن الموضوع صار كافيا ووافيا ونحن معك ونتابع يوما بيوم أخر أخبار رسائلك لنا ونرجو ألا تطيل علينا والسلام


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (14 مارس 2007)

*الملف الثالث*

اخي العزيز والبطل 
اقترح عليك وارجوك ان ترفق ملف الاسعار وتحليل البنود في الوقت الحالى قبل ان تباشر بادخال الفعاليات في البرنامج 
لاني متواصل معك وقد هيئت جميع معلومات داخل البريمافيرا (Codes,Resourse,Cost Account ( ومنتضر البقية 
وعند دراسته من قبلنا يمكننا ان نفيدك ببعض المعلومات المهمة عسى ان تنفعك 
وجزاك الله خيرا"
( خيرا هو نهر في الجنة اسمه خيرا) رزقك الله منه.
اخوك عاشق البريمافيرا


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (14 مارس 2007)

*الملف الثالث*

اخي العزيز والبطل 
اقترح عليك وارجوك ان ترفق ملف الاسعار وتحليل البنود في الوقت الحالى قبل ان تباشر بادخال الفعاليات في البرنامج 
لاني متواصل معك وقد هيئت جميع معلومات داخل البريمافيرا (Codes,Resourse,Cost Account ( ومنتضر البقية 
وعند دراسته من قبلنا يمكننا ان نفيدك ببعض المعلومات المهمة عسى ان تنفعك 
وجزاك الله خيرا"
( خيرا هو نهر في الجنة اسمه خيرا) رزقك الله منه.
اني معتقد باني سأتقن البريمافيرا على يديك ان شاءلله
اخوك عاشق البريمافيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد سعد (18 مارس 2007)

عزيزي شكرا لك


----------



## ممدوح انور (20 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elfeky2000 (21 مارس 2007)

_شكراأخى على مجهودك_
_والجميع ينتظر منك استكمال الشرح_
_عسى أن ينتفع به أكبر عدد من المهندسين_
_ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك_:55: :55: :55:


----------



## elfeky2000 (21 مارس 2007)

مشـــــــــــــــــكور مشــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (22 مارس 2007)

اشكرا وكتر الله من امثالك


----------



## bolbol (23 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى


----------



## غريم الريم (28 مارس 2007)

يعطيك الف عافيه الاخ/ محمود على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اشرف البواليز (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## saadoun (7 أبريل 2007)

*الجزء الأول من شرح Primavira*

السلام عليكمشرحك ياأخي جدا رائع وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعله في موازين حسناتك ......... آمينوبإنتظار منك الكثير


----------



## الهزاع (8 أبريل 2007)

أستاذي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا" على مجهودك الكبير 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
أرجوا منك عند الشرح الإنتباه إلى ناحية تنسيق الشرح بحيث يمكن الإستفادة من الشرح عن طريق طباعة محتوى المستند على الورق , كأن يكون الشرح مثلا" بإستخدام برنامج power point 
وشكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## mido85 (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
ياريت يا خوتى فى الله ان توضحوا لى...كيف يعمل هذا الشرح اى كيف يمكن فتحه والاستفادة به حيث لنى اريده بشدة 
وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------



## خباب السباعي (9 أبريل 2007)

أرجوا منكم أطلاعي كيفية تحميل الكتب حيث أني أحاول الضغط على حفظ فيتم أغلاقه


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 أبريل 2007)

أخى خباب السباعى أرجو أن تدخل على الملتقى - أدارة المشاريع و تقوم بتحميل الجزء الثالث ( 2 )
فستجد أنة يحوى جميع الأجزاء بما فيها الجزء الأول
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ناجي وبس (13 أبريل 2007)

أخى خباب السباعى أرجو أن تدخل على الملتقى - أدارة المشاريع و تقوم بتحميل الجزء الثالث ( 2 )
فستجد أنة يحوى جميع الأجزاء بما فيها الجزء الأول


----------



## زينة مدني (16 أبريل 2007)

الشكر الجزيل للاستاذ المحترم محمد حازم لمجهوده الكبير في توفير المعلومة و متابعة ردود المشاركين للحصول عليها . جزاه الله خيرا ... وشكرا للقائمين على ادارة الموقع لتوفير هذه الخدمات الجليلة


----------



## fadiki1 (19 أبريل 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------



## احمد جمال سعد (1 مايو 2007)

Eng.Haythem قال:


> اكثر من رائع ، بارك الله فيك، وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك



جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mtantway2003 (12 مايو 2007)

الله عليكي يامة خير الناس
هكذا محمدود اخ الهندسة كل هذا الروقان انه الاحسان يااخوة يريد رضا الله الله مارضه وارضي عنه
حتي بامثاله نكون لدينا برايمفير اسلامية وكيف لا
اننا امة اقرا نسيتم ابن سينا الخورزمي بن النفيس 
رسالة ملك انجلترا الي صلاح الدين الي الامام اخي في اعمال مجيدة ياطيب
والبلد الطيب يخرج نباته باذن ربه


----------



## رانيا424 (17 مايو 2007)

اشكرك علي الملف الاكثر من رائع


----------



## سيد طه محمد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لمجهودك و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## samsom43 (13 يناير 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء اليكم مثال لبرنامج بريمافيرا كامل و خطوات عملة ولجزء الأول هو عبارة عن :-
> 1- وصف المشروع
> 2- كميات المشرع
> 3- طريقة عمل ال dictionaries للمشروع
> ...



الى مشرفنا الغالي محمود عياد

ارجو توضيح طريقه تحميل شرح الملف


----------



## samsom43 (14 يناير 2008)

ارجو مشرفنا العزيز ان تعمل على اعاده رفع الملف المثال للبريمفيرا
حيث احتاج الى هذا المثال بشده 
الرابط لايعمل 
ارجو اعاده تفعيله او اعاده الرفع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## crushing_eagle (16 يناير 2008)

*مشكو اخي*

ولكني احاول تحميل الملف والمقع لايظهر شيء ارجو مساعدتي بارك الله فيك


----------



## crushing_eagle (16 يناير 2008)

ولكني احاول تحميل الملف والموقع لايظهر شيء ارجو مساعدتي بارك الله فيك اني احتاج له


----------



## خالد فتحي السيد (29 يناير 2008)

الأخ الكريم م/ محمد حازم
عند فتح الإرتباط المرفق يفتح لي موقع زواج المسيار رجاء التوجيه ماذا أفعل؟


----------



## خالد فتحي السيد (29 يناير 2008)

الأخ الكريم م/ محمود حازم
عند فتح الإرتباط المرفق يفتح لي موقع زواج المسيار رجاء التوجيه ماذا أفعل؟


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 يناير 2008)

أخى خالد 
تم تحميل الملف مرة أخرى فى المكتبة رجاء الرجوع الية


----------



## ديما ديما (30 يناير 2008)

*dima_ahmad7o************



محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى خالد
> تم تحميل الملف مرة أخرى فى المكتبة رجاء الرجوع الية


مرحبا 
حابة اسأل عن موضوع قرأته للدكتور حسن شعبان عن متابعة أداء المشروع من خلال تحليل القيمة المكتسبة اذا ممكن يتاخد كموضوع رسالة ماجستير ؟ و كيف ؟ و شو دور برنامج بروجكت و بريميفيرا ؟و شو هيي الإجراءات الممكن اتخاذها بعد حساب المعايير (القيم المكتسبة)


----------



## ديما ديما (30 يناير 2008)

مرحبا حابة اسأل عن موضوع قرأته للدكتور حسن شعبان عن متابعة أداء المشروع من خلال تحليل القيمة المكتسبة اذا ممكن يتاخد كموضوع رسالة ماجستير ؟ و كيف ؟ و شو دور برنامج بروجكت و بريميفيرا ؟و شو هيي الإجراءات الممكن اتخاذها بعد حساب المعايير (القيم المكتسبة)


----------



## حيدرلطيف (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الغالي ونحن بانتظار استكمال الشرح الله يكمل فرحتك بتحقيق الاماني


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmad har (13 مايو 2008)

هو انا الحين عم حمل المثال لكن اكيد مشكور
فليس لي خيار اخر الا الشكر بعد الجهد المتواصل والذي لا يمل


----------



## الناطر (15 مايو 2008)

مشكور بس ياريت لو لينك ثاني لان هذا اللينك لايعمل


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (16 مايو 2008)

عملي ومباشر


----------



## خالد فتحي السيد (16 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يأخ حازم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله العقاد (17 يونيو 2008)

يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك


----------



## المهندس المنتخب (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخي العزيز انا مبتدىء وبحاول احمل موضوعك ما بطلع شي ممكن تعمله على لينك اخر لو سمحت


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## moammarh79 (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا على هذا العمل


----------



## م.احلام (3 مارس 2009)

مرحبا
للاسف طلع عندى نفس مشكلة خالد
بفتح الصفحة ما بيجى شى
شو اعمل
بليز محتاجاه ضرورى


----------



## Ahmed15 (7 مارس 2009)

بانتظار الجزء الثالث بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس126 (8 مارس 2009)

اين الملف ................ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لايوجد شئ 
امل اعادة رفعة 
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## Ahmed15 (10 مارس 2009)

سؤال

ماهي فائدة تجزئة الموارد بالتفصيل؟
هل هناك مخرجات استطيع استنتاجها غير الكاش فلو مثلا
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ولكن الرابط متوقف


----------



## ahmed_datatech (19 أغسطس 2009)

الحمد لله علي نعمه الكثيرة واهمه نعمة نشر العلم
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مش لاقي (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خييييييييييييييير .


----------



## م.عادل ابوالبراء (21 أغسطس 2009)

حاولت التحميل من الرابط ولكن الموقع مغلق ارجو ان تدلنا على موقع آخر للتحميل مع جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## رينادا (25 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس محمود ما شاء الله عليك نسال الله لك دوام التوفيق 
ارجو مساعدتى ف حساب كميات المواد معى رسومات معمارية ومطلوب منى حساب المبانى والخرسانة والحدادة والنجارة وانا جديدة ف هذا المجال لك كل الشكر


----------



## هلوتس (26 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الحبيب محمود حازم
بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب 
في الحقيقة حاولت انزال الملف لكن الموقع مغلق , و لكن سأحاول مرة اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## فاجومى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gadag (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لمجهودك ارج الاستمرار في الامثله بس يكون فيها تريكات مختلفه - يعني لو عندي اكتر من مقاول- ازي اعمل ملف لحركه التصميم لكل مهندس واحسب العمل الذي انجزه في اللوحات اللي من مسئولياته وهكذا وشكرااااااااااااا
الروابط لاتعمل ارجو اعاده التفعيل وشكراااااااااا


----------



## رأفت الهلسه (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## az1615 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لم استطع تحميل الدروس لان الموقع لايعمل يرجى تحميل الدروس على موقع اخر ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## malak . (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف مفقودددددد


----------



## az1615 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر لك واتمنى ان تنهي الجزء الثالث باقرب وقت وبارك الله بك


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل يساعدنا احد بالمثالين الاول والثانى فى موقع جديد
لان الاول لا يعمل

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## creative_86 (17 فبراير 2010)

للأسف الشديد الموقع اللي اترفع عليه الملف بيتجدد

أرجوا من الإخوة اللي معاهم الملف إعادة الرفع

ولكم جزيل الشكر حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## neeb2k (17 فبراير 2010)

الأخوةالمحترمين
حاولت الدخول الى الرابط،ولكن الموقع مغلق
يرجى الافادة


----------



## neeb2k (20 فبراير 2010)

الموقع مغلق

يرجى التدحيث


----------



## egcivil_eng (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء من المهندس محمود حازم عياد اعادة رفع هذا المشروع لافادة الجميع

وشكرا لك


----------



## اشرف المرافي (22 فبراير 2010)

اريد كتابا عن هندسة التشكيل


----------



## مهندس احمد فاروق (23 فبراير 2010)

ياخي الموقع التحميل مغلق


----------



## eng hassan89 (23 فبراير 2010)

*موقع التحميل مغلق*


----------



## managment (25 فبراير 2010)

*موقع التحميل مغلق*


----------



## م محمد النتشه (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود لخدمة الامة الاسلامية


----------



## yaszen (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا استاذ محمود وفقكم الله ورعاكم وبانتظار دروسك الاخى ان شاء الله


----------



## عمر وكاع (11 يوليو 2010)

:73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73:


----------



## محمدوكا (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng-yazan (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي .... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## korva (2 أغسطس 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## hhmdan (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## saaloma (4 أغسطس 2010)

برجاء وضع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## samir tolba (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## saad abdelwahab (17 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت لو ترفعه من جديد اذا ميكون في ازعاج 
لاني لم اوفق في التحميل لا اعرف الموقع لايعمل 
واني محتاجتة بشدة 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## arch_hamada (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل الله ان ينفع بك ..


----------



## dobelhadj (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك، وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## وليدناجي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا
اريد تحميل برنامج البريمافيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى 
نامل التكرم باستكمال الشرح والجزء الثالث وما بعده 
بارك الله لك فى علمك ونفع بك وجعل كل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طالبا للعلم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على جهودك العظيمه ولكن للأسف

اخى الفاضل الموقع لا يعمل ارجو اضافة الموقع مرة ثانية


----------



## ahmed sh.ahmed (5 مايو 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير
م- احمد الربيعي


----------



## Arefaat (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Eman B (16 مايو 2011)

الحقيقة انا اول مرة اشترك فى منتدى ، وكنت بدور على امثلة صغيرة على البريمافيرا 6 ، بس مش قادرة افتح اللينك الموجود هنا .. 
any help ?


----------



## Eman B (16 مايو 2011)

كيف لى ان اتصفح الموضوع .. فانا اول مرة ادخل منتدى واشارك ، بالاضافة اننى لا استطيع فتح اللينك المرفق


----------



## mohamedsamy1979 (30 يوليو 2011)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## islamelgin (31 يوليو 2011)

السيد / محمود حازم عياد
رابط التحميل غير متاح 
يرجى تحميل الملف على سيرفر اخر


----------



## mohyeldeen altorif (31 يوليو 2011)

أخي العزيز محمود حازم عياد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد فبينما كنت اتصفح الأعمال المطروحة من قبل الاخوة المشاركين وردود الاخوة الزملاء فلفت نظري الثناء على العمل الذي قمت بطرحه مشكورا ( مثال لمشروع بريمافيرا) فحاولت تنزيله فلم افلح لأن الرابط لا يعمل او لأسباب اخرى فأرجو من جنابك الكريم إعادة تنزيله مرة اخرى ليتسنى لي الاستفادة منه مع شكري العميق لك ولجميع الاخوة المشاركين والقائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم الذي افخر بأني قد سررت بالدخول اليه والاسفادة منه 
أرجو الله أن يثيب كل من شارك ونصح وعمل لرفعة هذا الموقع خير الجزاء والله الموفق
mohyeldeen


----------



## shadysina (7 أغسطس 2011)

اشكراك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فادي ابو النصر (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للاخ المهندس


----------



## boushy (16 فبراير 2012)

*Website Offline, No Cached Version Available*


----------



## وليد عبدالرازق (18 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ..و بانتظار الجزء الثاني ان شاء الله


----------



## فادي ابو النصر (24 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## maher814368 (3 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا ولكن كان الملف قد تم حذفه من مركز التحميل فهل بالامكان رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## teefaah (5 أغسطس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل اخى الحبيب
برجاء رفع الملف على فور شير


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (16 يناير 2014)

سلام شكرا مهندس ملف رائع بصراحة من اروع ما شاهدت في المنتدى تسلم ايدك على المجهود القيم الله يعينك في نقل العلم


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (16 يناير 2014)

سلام شكرا مهندس ملف رائع بصراحة من اروع ما شاهدت في المنتدى تسلم ايدك على المجهود القيم الله يعينك في نقل العلم انا حملت الجزء السادس لم استطع تحميل الجزء الاول ادا تفضلت اخي الكريم و اعدت طرح الملف على رابط تاني يكون شغال


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (17 يناير 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجازاك الله خيراً.​


----------



## eng_m.saleh (18 يناير 2014)

الله يكرمك يارب انا محتاج اتكلام مع اى اخ يساعدنى انى اتعلم برنامج البريمافيرا


----------



## moody1977 (18 يناير 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجوا وضعة فى المرفقات ان امكن ان شاء الله او على موقع 4share


----------



## Alaslmy (29 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## وليد بن حمد (5 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين


----------



## h_gis64 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

أرجو أفادتى....بالمشروع تطبيقى للبرنامج البرامافير فى مجال مشاريع الصرف الصحى

​


----------



## ammargamal (26 يناير 2015)

صفحة التحميل لا تفتح , هل من الممكن اضافة الملف في المرفقات ليسهل تحميلة .. وشكرا جزيرا


----------



## محمد حسنين بدراوي (5 أبريل 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وفا منثور (9 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي ووضع الملف في المرفقات لان الرابط لايعمل وشكرا.


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

